# changing colors with Manic Panic??



## Aremisia (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys!
***sorry for the book, I just wanted to provide all you with a full history 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





***
I have recently been in a bored phase with my hair, where I feel the need to change it up about every 2 months.
I have naturally really dark brown hair (when I dyed it with Clairol black haircolor, the only way you could see my roots was that they showed a bit more red in the sunlight). It currently has a semi permanant black dye all over with some colored pieces like peekaboo highlights throughout.
My confusion is with the colored pieces. The first time I did them, I chose Manic Panic Flamingo Pink and a MP Teal. They turned out a little uneaven-brighter pink toward my roots and more orangy-coral at the ends. The teal was bright at the top, and very dark/invisible at the ends. My stylist's theory is that my black dye messed with the bleach and they should have been double-bleached before adding the color to get a bright even color.The color hardly faded at all over an 8 week period. 
Here's my issue--a week or so ago I went back to the salon and we covered the teal with dark brown/black semiperm dye and changed the pink to MP lagoon blue. Unfortunately, I now have an interesting rainbow effect on the colored pieces! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The roots are a green, I have a royal blue on the midshaft, and the ends are almost purply-blue. She has no idea how this happened. and I paid $90 for it! I would go ask for a re-do (my salon will do it for free) but they think that there is no way to fix it due to the nature of the dye. I am one of the only people that they have ever done a "funky" color on, as I live in a pretty conservative area. 
Do any of your fashion forward ladies have any ideas on how to fix this? My pieces are peekaboo, and I really don't mind the color for now, but eventually I'd like to actually have the color I set out to get!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## aggrolounge (Apr 23, 2009)

This probably isn't the single solution to the problem, but it sounds like one thing you ought to do is use a protein filler on the ends when you dye those sections. That always helps even things out when I color. When you had those sections just bleached (not yet colored), was there a lot of difference in color at that point? If the roots were orange and faded to yellow and white, that might be why you had a gradient going on there. Your stylist is right, double bleaching is sometimes a good idea when you have layers of color in your hair beforehand..


----------



## Aremisia (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks! There aren't actually any mirrors in the coloring section of the salon I go to--maybe so customers don't see their hair halfway through and panic!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I do get the impression that my hair lightened uneavenly. That could for sure explain the odd coloring. I had never thought about trying a protein filler--my ends are pretty frazzled from repeated colorings (and my unfortunate blond phase) so I can see how that would help!
I think I'm going to try a new place next time, or just go to Sally's and get some bleach to do on my own. hey, it's only color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I appreciate the advice, aggrolounge.


----------

